# problème automator



## choumou (31 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit soucis avec Automator, j'ai fais des recherches mais je ne trouve rien qui correspond à mon problème, je vous explique:
sous 10.5.8 j'ai fait un script automator pour renommer et importer les photos avec numérotation dans iPhoto







Depuis que je suis sous 10.6.3 le renommage fonctionne ainsi que l'importation dans iPhoto à la différence que quand il met les numéros après le tirer il me met que des chiffres impair, exemple: photo_vacance-001   photo_vacance-003 photo_vacance-005 au lieu de photo_vacance-001  photo_vacance-002 et photo_vacance-003.

Si quelqu'un a une solution ce serais très sympa, d'avance merci.


----------

